# A workshop for my layout (1:32)



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello,
some pics from construction process.














Greetings,


Xavier


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

picture does not work.


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Hope now it works. 

































































































































































Greetings,


Xavier


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful. How did you apply that exterior sign? 
Robert


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! What nice work! I like how the wood looks weathered. Is that from being outside or do you paint it to look that way?


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for your comments. 
The sign it's drawn with a pencil and coloured with acrilics. 
The weathering effect is painting. 

Xavier


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh! It's a model!









Cute. I love that sign.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Xavier, that looks great. Did you happen to PDF the plans? Nice to find more 1:32 people.


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry Kent, no plans for this project. 
But, if you are interested, I can it draw for you. 

Greetings 

Xavier


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Xavier, 

Nicely done with great finishing. From your response to Robert, the sign was done free hand, just like the prototype would be done. it is particularly effective on the wood surface. 

How did you do the windows? 

Mike


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Mike, 
the windows are scratch made with pieces in resin and balsa wood. 

Regards, 

Xavier


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Xavier, 

I would love a set of the plans. I'm not promising I'll finish it, however, the idea of a shop/shanty that could be attached to many types of buildings belongs in the 1:32 master file. I can be reached at capecodsteam at yahoo dot com


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

A project worthy of emulation. Thanks for providing multiple views 

Dave V


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice attention to detail.
Thanks for sharing your photographs.
Cheers.


----------



## Jamie23 (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice work, you seem to have some real skill in making toughs buildings. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for yours comments, 

Now I'm busy with my 0n30 project, so, no more updates for a while in this building. 

Thanks again, 

Regards, 

Xavier


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello, 
well, here a small update of this workshop and surroundings. 


























































































































Hope you like it. 

Regards, 

Xavier


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW I like the Steam engine in the yard. 

In my next life I am going to apply for Tallent instead of good looks


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

great job; you're really capturing the spirit and feel 

Dave V


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Xavier; 

Outstanding job on the workshop. Thank you for posting. 

JJ; 

"In my next life I am going to apply for Tallent instead of good looks " 

I just want to pick my nose. I'm going to pick a nose that will let me breath through it!







Heck, I was built backwards - My nose runs and my feet smell!

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi, 
thanks for your feedback again. 
For today, just a visual general project overview... 










Regards, 

Xavier


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Xavier 
GREAT MODELING you have done a great job on the details, what did you use for rust on the engine, sorry if I missed it , if you have already told. 
I was looking at the details a whole lot more than the text. 
Thanks Dennis


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

This is another pic from the steam engine in the yard... 










And this is an old and dilapidated garage to be located at the other side of the yard... 

















































































































Regards, 

Xavier


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By denray on 27 May 2011 02:42 PM 
Xavier 
GREAT MODELING you have done a great job on the details, what did you use for rust on the engine, sorry if I missed it , if you have already told. 
I was looking at the details a whole lot more than the text. 
Thanks Dennis 
Thanks Dennis,
for rust colour, I use a mix from medium brown with copper colour. (about 80 % brown and 20 % cooper) 
Then some drybrush with flat brown or grey. 

Regards,

Xavier


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

very nice


----------

